# can not rev above 5k w/ BT



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

First thing I know everyone is gonna say... I don't have rs4 injectors or maestro 7 yet.. those are all coming here in about a week or so. 
my mods:

hta3582r turbo
cts turbo kit
greddy profec Eo1 boost controller
stock diverter valve with no tears
revo stage 2 plus w/ sps select settings @ boost 9 timing 3 fueling 6
APR HPFP
UPS motorsports intank
APR LPFP
snowperformance w/m (the controll module isn't working currently sent to sp for diagnoses )
wiseco custom pistons
ported matched and pollished head
precision wg w/ a 5lbs spring

the problem
wont rev about 5k

the faults from vag com:


Address 01: Engine Labels: 06F-907-115-AXX.LBL
Control Module Part Number: 1K0 907 115 B HW: 1K0 907 115 B
Component and/or Version: 2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030
Software Coding: 0403010A18070160
Work Shop Code: WSC 21024 444 59277
VCID: 256F264B9567
6 Faults Found:

000256 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Supply Voltage 
P0100 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 99456 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:03:04

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 96.0°C
Temperature: 59.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.319 V

000566 - Manifold Pressure / Boost Sensor (G31): Implausible Signal 
P0236 - 004 - No Signal/Communication - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 99456 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:25:43

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1034 /min
Load: 21.6 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 85.0°C
Temperature: 56.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.589 V

000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 99457 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:33:22

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 5289 /min
Load: 54.9 %
Speed: 77.0 km/h
Temperature: 93.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.716 V

000769 - Cylinder 1: Misfire Detected 
P0301 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 99457 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:33:22

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 5289 /min
Load: 54.9 %
Speed: 77.0 km/h
Temperature: 93.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.716 V

004243 - Bank 1; Fuel Measuring System 2: Malfunction 
P1093 - 008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 99459 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:35:46

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 5443 /min
Load: 54.5 %
Speed: 75.0 km/h
Temperature: 90.0°C
Temperature: 37.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.843 V

000772 - Cylinder 4: Misfire Detected 
P0304 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 11100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 99462 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 15:42:31

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 5322 /min
Load: 46.6 %
Speed: 76.0 km/h
Temperature: 92.0°C
Temperature: 38.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.716 V


Readiness: 0000 0100


the data log from 3rd gear full throttle pull:

G002	G002	G020	G020	G020	G020	G099	G099	G115	G115	G140	G166

002-1	002-2	020-1	020-2	020-3	020-4	099-2	099-3	115-2	115-3	140-2	166-0
Engine Speed	Engine Load Status Lambda - Regulation	Boost Pressure - (specified)	Boost Pressure - (actual)	Rail Pressure - (actual)	Lambda
/min %	°KW	°KW	°KW	°KW % mbar mbar bar	
2040	52.6	0	0	0	0	6.3	O2-Reg.ON	770	850	87	0.99
2240	43.6	0	0	0	0	6.3	O2-Reg.ON	680	650	87	1.01
2400	40.6	0	0	0	0	8.6	O2-Reg.ON	910	790	93.4	0.96
2600	56.4	0	0	0	0	5.1	O2-Reg.ON	320	340	94.7	1.02
2200	15.8	0	0	0	0	5.5	O2-Reg.ON	700	430	87.7	0.89
1880	48.1	0	0	0	0	-4.7	O2-Reg.ON	940	870	87.7	1.03
2040	47.4	0	0	0	0	3.9	O2-Reg.ON	690	640	81.9	0.99
2120	45.9	0	0	0	0	5.9	O2-Reg.ON	700	660	83.2	0.94
2240	63.2	0	0	0	0	8.6	O2-Reg.ON	2270	1050	98.6	0.98
2400	66.9	0	0	0	0	13.3	O2-Reg.ON	2420	1090	109.4	0.91
2600	67.7	0	0	0	0	18	O2-Reg.ON	2420	1140	110.1	0.91
2760	67.7	0	0	0	0	22.7	O2-Reg.ON	2410	1180	110.1	0.91
2960	68.4	0	0	0	0	25	O2-Reg.ON	2410	1230	110.1	0.92
3160	69.2	0	0	0	0	25	O2-Reg.ON	2400	1280	110.7	0.94
3360	70.7	0	0	0	0	25	O2-Reg.ON	2400	1340	109.4	0.97
3600	70.7	0	0	0	0	25	O2-Reg.ON	2390	1410	109.4	1.01
3800	70.7	0	0	0	0	25	O2-Reg.ON	2400	1470	109.4	1.07
4000	70.7	0	0	0	0	25	O2-Reg.ON	2400	1530	110.1	1.18
4240	70.7	0	0	0	0	25	O2-Reg.ON	2400	1620	110.7	1.3
4480	70.7	0	0	0	0	25	O2-Reg.ON	2400	1720	110.7	1.4
4720	71.4	0	0	0	0	25	O2-Reg.ON	2360	1860	110.7	1.52
4920	72.9	0	0	0	0	25	O2-Reg.ON	2310	2110	110.7	1.67
5040	73.7	0	0	0	0	25	O2-Reg.ON	2290	2240	111.4	1.63




please heavy hitters let me know what you think... what is coming in about a week is I should have the w/m hooked up, rs4 injectors, maestro 7 with a base tune... what do you think...? eace:


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

What's with the "heavy hitters"?

Looks like the car is running in limp mode. 

I'd start by checking all the sensors in your engine bay. Start with the MAF, MAP, HPFP, and thrust sensor.


----------



## ghita.silviu (Oct 26, 2010)

you lambda is 1.63 ... you are running out of gas... don`t run the car any more, wait for those injectors


----------



## 07wolfsburg (Mar 7, 2008)

My question is this, 
Why would you even be trying to take it to 5000rpm with that turbo, on a stg2+ flash and stock injectors? 

Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


----------



## SCIROCCO SPEED (Dec 6, 2002)

07wolfsburg said:


> My question is this,
> Why would you even be trying to take it to 5000rpm with that turbo, on a stg2+ flash and stock injectors?
> 
> Sent from my Eris using Tapatalk


x2


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

hey jack A33 i told you this was going to happen before you even got it started :screwy::screwy: .. what do you think i was just kicking rocks or what???? 

and be more precise on your mods 
you have 8.5-1 pistons ...low for this engine !! anyways....
and all you did head wise was just take away the reversion port and as far as porting form your pics you did not ..and as far as saying you did a 3 angle valve job .. i did not know you had a valve seat cutter at your house ?????? after all those machines are 20 grand right there !!!

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4897812-sts808-build-stats-on-mkv-gti


----------



## Domokun (Apr 5, 2009)

Why in the world are you trying to run the car without the injectors or software? No wonder your car is running like crap.


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

kamahao112 said:


> hey jack A33 i told you this was going to happen before you even got it started :screwy::screwy: .. what do you think i was just kicking rocks or what????
> 
> and be more precise on your mods
> you have 8.5-1 pistons ...low for this engine !! anyways....
> ...


Never said I did a 3 angle job I just took the valves out cleaned them, opened the exhaust ports up as much as I could down by the seats and opened the chambers up almost .054"... I mean that is if I know how to read an id mic correctly.... It's only been my job in aviation for the past 8 years and some change... But hey it is a gas powered motor. N I'm running a 7 lbs spring n the boost controller is set to .010 ngh. N I daily it around 1500-2k rpm. I had to put load on the motor to break it in... N no $hit I need rs4 injectors read the first post.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

Yup NO $hi7 you need Rs4 injectors .... We all read the first post where u answered your own question to this thread :screwy: ..

A) No $h!7 Rs4 Inj :screwy: 
b) No $hi7 you need software :screwy:

what kind of answers were you looking for??? 

oh I see your waiting for the Heavy Hitters to answer JP' cuz we know nothing on Oahu lol what a CLOWN!!


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

jpiwko58 said:


> Never said I did a 3 angle job I just took the valves out cleaned them, opened the exhaust ports up as much as I could down by the seats and opened the chambers up almost .054"... I mean that is if I know how to read an id mic correctly.... It's only been my job in aviation for the past 8 years and some change... But hey it is a gas powered motor. N I'm running a 7 lbs spring n the boost controller is set to .010 ngh. N I daily it around 1500-2k rpm. I had to put load on the motor to break it in... N no $hit I need rs4 injectors read the first post.



taken from your face book page john...''Cleaning and opening up the head a little 3 angle valve job n some port matching should do the trick..." and it looks like from your pics on FB that you used a wiz wheel to clean the surface of your head ... if so good luck with that one .. guaranteed its not flat like this one









real valve seat cutting on a Rottler machine .. it cuts all 3 angles @ once ...

















real head porting

















and why not tell the truth john??? like how you broke two of the rings that came with the wiseco pistons trying to file them by hand w/ a file.. and how you just put two of the stock FSI rings on the aftermarket pistons...
oh and NOT honing the cyl. bores for the new aftermarket rings rings???.. FSI or not if you put aftermarket rings in a engine it needs to be honed .


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 4, 2009)

Um whats to break in? you didnt hone the cylinders when you dropped in the new pistons and used a stock ring on one or two of the after market pistons because two of the after market rings broke while you were trying to file the gap. I say one or two as the story kinda changes from person to person that has been informed about the build progress.

Going to cost you more to rebuild the motor than it would have been to pay to get it done right.

As one of my friends told me the other day, Try and save a nickel and end up spending a dollar.

My last words of advice. Stop driving the car, get the correct fueling and software and run it on a dyno so you can see what its doing without endangering everyone on the streets. (My gut instinct says to pull the motor down and redo the bottom end too but we all know that wont happen.)


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

if you cant afford to do it right the first time you definitely cant afford to do it twice ..and big turbo content FTW sorry its a 20v but it is a 2 liter :thumbup:








my engine:wave:
and a pic of the bore/piston for proof of two liter pistons 







:laugh:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

There is absolutely no reason why he can't use his stock injectors and that turbo with that file if he is allowing all the factory controls to work.

The issue here is that he isn't and he put a boost controller in so the car is basically shutting it self down.


I did 300whp with my GT358R with my stock injectors and basically a beta stage 2+ file with some boost changes. Absolutely 100% safe and reliably too.

These cars will manage boost and overall power safely and will not let you do anything dangerous. You can request 20+ psi but if the fuel isn't there the ecu will pull boost back. My car for example would spike to about 22-24psi then just slowly taper to about 15psi at redline because that is all the fuel there was.


Unfortunately the OP is running a boost controller so the engine cannot control boost by any other means but slamming the TB shut when it starts to lean out a bit. Get that boost controller out of there and go back to the N75, let the ecu do its job.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

Yikes. I didn't read the part where you have stock injectors and incorrect SW. 

Get some injectors and SW. 

you'll be set after that.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> There is absolutely no reason why he can't use his stock injectors and that turbo with that file if he is allowing all the factory controls to work.
> 
> The issue here is that he isn't and he put a boost controller in so the car is basically shutting it self down.
> 
> ...


Chris there is a difference you know and understand what you are doing ..:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> Chris there is a difference you know and understand what you are doing ..:thumbup:



I think it has to do more with the fact that I generally care less than the average person if something breaks because it means I learned something. Do I Want it to break or hope it breaks, no but I accept if it does that the result can be a learning experience. Well hopefully learned something, I knew my airfilter was too low mounted right on my turbo, i didn't need a lesson on it by going through a puddle and locking up the engine .

In this case would I suggest he did what he was doing, of course not. But I think with the N75 back in control and a reasonable boost level running the file he has and injectors it could be alright for a little while to shake the bugs. It seems most of the comments have more to do with personal issues or something with this person and the need to try and call him out on any and everything. LOTS of people here and elsewhere have run their big turbo cars on standard injectors and software while working the bugs out or even waiting for a file. With what the ecu can do to control things and keep the engine safe these days it isn't has horrible as it would be slapping a turbo on a car in years past.


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

Right now its just a $$ thing but soon maestro 7 rs4 injectors n a supplemental fueling system... But +1 on the personal stuff... But hey I pay the bills n I buy the parts oh n I do all the labor.... How Many on here can say they've done a full motor build n BT inst on a proto type kit  but cheers to the haters


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

jpiwko58 said:


> Right now its just a $$ thing but soon maestro 7 rs4 injectors n a supplemental fueling system... But +1 on the personal stuff... But hey I pay the bills n I buy the parts oh n I do all the labor.... How Many on here can say they've done a full motor build n BT inst on a proto type kit  but cheers to the haters


dude you broke two of your aftermarket rings and replaced them with two of your used stock rings .. what kind of bs is that ... John you can bull shi7 all the fans you want but i am a palyer !!! so dont try to make you out to something you are not ....can you even weld ???and **** the first engine i built i was 14 .... so what is your point ?????? i can see if you built a 5 liter v8 that made 500 whp and reved to 8k then i would be impressed but all you did was literally drop in a set of rods and pistons ..nothing special .. 

**** i have a friend in colorado that is 21 and did it 3 times to his car and he is on a 35r ..

and yes john it is very personal between you and me ...

all the stuff that we got you for your build we sold to you at COST no profit for us cuz I was going to make money on the labor on install then you pull the job out from my shop and ask for your money back??? now guess what all that money that went thru my shop for you shi7 I gotta pay tax on so in a way I paid for some of your parts !!!!

not to mention how much shi7 you talked about me and my shop to other people on how i was trying to phuck you over and not give you your parts .. yes John this is a small island ...

i know the real reason you needed money your wife left you !!! i would have respected that more than the lie you made up that ''some idiot wants to buy my car for 21 grand''... get the phuck out.......


----------



## skyrolla89 (Nov 16, 2007)

kamahao112 said:


> dude you broke two of your aftermarket rings and replaced them with two of your used stock rings .. what kind of bs is that ... John you can bull shi7 all the fans you want but i am a palyer !!! so dont try to make you out to something you are not ....can you even weld ???and **** the first engine i built i was 14 .... so what is your point ?????? i can see if you built a 5 liter v8 that made 500 whp and reved to 8k then i would be impressed but all you did was literally drop in a set of rods and pistons ..nothing special ..
> 
> **** i have a friend in colorado that is 21 and did it 3 times to his car and he is on a 35r ..
> 
> ...


There has been a lot of scum-bagging on this forum as of late.


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

jpiwko58 said:


> Right now its just a $$ thing but soon maestro 7 rs4 injectors n a supplemental fueling system... But +1 on the personal stuff... But hey I pay the bills n I buy the parts oh n I do all the labor.... How Many on here can say they've done a full motor build n BT inst on a proto type kit  but cheers to the haters


Oh spare us the nonsense. Plenty of people do that here. I've done it to every car I've owned, including my two FSIs I currently own. 

The key is to rack up *all* the parts; once you have everything then take on the build task.


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> Oh spare us the nonsense. Plenty of people do that here. I've done it to every car I've owned, including my two FSIs I currently own.
> 
> The key is to rack up *all* the parts; once you have everything then take on the build task.


 Alot of shop based peeps bro but I did it in my drive way but I feel you I just hate how I get bashed relentlessly just because my build is inventional n because I don't own a shop or work at one it leads into more bashing. But I post on here cuz I luv the Vw seen n most of the people are super helpful and very friendly.... Most of...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

BOOM:banghead: 

opcorn:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

2.0 FSi BT done right: 









2.0 FSi destined for catastrophy:


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

Bra JP that's alota ReD stay out of Halawa Mon them USO's bang blue


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> 2.0 FSi BT done right:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lol that vs 1.0 lol 








N like i said the second part of the intake doesn't fit do to intake issues withe my head light


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

word is..you haven't ordered anything...so why do you keep lying?

secondly..why did you drive circles aroudn the gtg last week? i was waving you down..offer stands..i got some weird gremlin but hey..3 car lengths and i'll run 20psi

why don't you just listen to those who tried to help and actually have experience. i don't know alot about the FSi but i do know you have no clue about it or the mechanics/theory of modifying a car.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

PS. alot of heatsoak back there..how are you gettin cool air to your filter lol any air works but cooler air is better, and airflow is kinda weak back there as well. it's a vacuum almost back there lol


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

I was with my old lady she n I were fighting so stopping to bs wasn't n option. N I'm in Virginia right now I've been here since feb 5th for a gay army school. I don't get back till mar 27th.


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

N I ordered injectors from europartswarehouse cuz I found out they give hella military discounts they charged me 398$ shipped for all 4 from my ako. Software will be soon n then a second set of injectors then I'll gladly take u up on ur deal my friend. Happy motoring y'all


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> PS. alot of heatsoak back there..how are you gettin cool air to your filter lol any air works but cooler air is better, and airflow is kinda weak back there as well. it's a vacuum almost back there lol


I'd love too but my intake doesn't fit. Can't put my headlight in with the second part of the intake installed


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

jpiwko58 said:


> I'd love too but my intake doesn't fit. Can't put my headlight in with the second part of the intake installed



its not that hard to cut the pipe.... especially aluminum ...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

Your car is gonna freak when it sees the extra fuel....


I take my wife,we fight,then she jus goes to her ipod when I blast on the freeway

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

see your car driven around..guess it's the female unit


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

bhows the one bolt holding that turbo on? and how can you ask a shop to warranty your motor for you not doin **** correctly? 
and how is your "one off,custom kit"?? 

homedepot bolts don't hold on 30lb turbos :beer:


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

Vegeta Gti said:


> homedepot bolts don't hold on 30lb turbos :beer:


A bolt that says 8.8 on it or 10.9 or 12.9 is going to be the same no matter if you got it from HD or it was beamed down from the heavens.. It is a rating of strength that doesn't change you meet the spec or you don't.

Sure in the days of cheap knock off stuff you can probably find a back of bolts rated 12.9 on ebay for next to nothing that wouldn't even be paperclip grade materials, but that isn't what you are getting at HD.

That being said BOLTS don't hold on even 5lbs turbos. If your exhaust housing is threaded like in say a stock 1.8t application then yes you use bolts through the manifold into the turbo. If your manifold is thread and the turbo is drilled out not threaded you DO NOT USE BOLTs.. well go ahead if you hate your life and constantly want to fix leaks and loose bolts. 

Two properly installed studs with the right nuts will work better then 4 bolts.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

happened again today..and all the **** talking your doing jon, be careful dude. this is an island..you jsut talked **** to two of only shops you had left here to help you..but they know everyone else...the lies are getting deep buddy, real deep.

turbo fell off again today. pretty fuct up you order abunch fo ****, get your parts, and now claim you are owed money for them?? you have mental issues man, real problems. even your co-workers say your full of ****.

ruining a nice HTA35r on stock software and daily driving with halfass work/hardware. for shame.


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

moved into a 1 bd rm apt w/ no chance area to work on my own stuff. Just got back from VA. turbo kit WAS a custom one off proto type that's why my intake doesn't fit. yeah i could trim the piping but... who pays 2300 for a turbo kit to modify the kit for fitment? and as far as HD hardware... the studs that were in the manifold were supplied with the kit. I had copper locking nuts, red lock tight n wicked tq on the studs. I've never put a bolt on there but thanks bud. I am waiting for nord locks to come in with new studs and a new gasket. so thank you  happy posting. :wave:


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

oh.. got the nord locks at home depot. btw eace:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

yay..nordlocks..on a no software, no injectors HTA35r FSi...

one off or not...it doesn't make it special man, it's still the same concept, the same essential design. your not using any incredible ground breaking stuff here. so don't try to play that card. i did my setup..but it's not anythign special, it was fabricated and made at home, int he garage with a TIG and a MIG and quality materials..but that doesn't make it special..just mine. all the rules still apply to how it works. even if it is a motor swap.

you need to stop lying and digging that hole your swallowed up in...eventually you'll suffocate all alone. can't recieve help when all you feed everyone is bull****


----------



## [email protected] USA (May 17, 2007)

You don't need nordlocks, if you need them you are not installing the studs right or you are using crappy nuts.

thread the stud into the manfold. Take two regular nuts that aren't locking and don't have flanges on them. Tighten them up against each other essentially making the stud into a bolt. Put a wrench on the top nut and tighten the stud down. Put a wrench on the bottom nut to hold it in place and break the top nut loose, take both nuts of repeat on other 3 studs.











Make sure surface of turbo is flat, make sure surface of manifold is flat. Take the gasket look at it, ponder the money you spent on it and then THROW IT IN THE GARBAGE!

Install turbo onto manifold, install proper high temperature locking washers and tighten them to spec, not over tightened, not barely tight, TO SPEC! They will deform too much if to tight and won't do their job. If you don't get them snugged up they wont do their job.

Reinstall turbo and manifold never worry about it again. If you do this right you will have to sell the turbo and manifold as one because they won't come apart. My turbo and manifold have been bolted together for about 3.5 years at this point and I have not had to deal with one single leak or issue between the turbo and manifold. If I wanted to go out right now and take the two apart it would be a chore.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i agree..fuk nordlocks...missed my point though. nordlocks are the least of the problems..
atleast your not lying and denying you were at two different shops talking **** while your turbo was hunging on by one bolt...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

friday...local gtg..come out and play..come on..i'm only a little 1.8 with a 3071....


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

rev'n to 8900 rpm;'s with no software on a stock head huh? makin 15psiby 2800rpm on a HTA35r huh with an a/f of 15:1


roll yer pants up boys..it's gettin deep.


if that's the case, show face tonight at the gtg. my lowly little 1.8l 3071 wants to play. i wanna see this car in action.


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

8600rpm??? Who said that? 15psi is what data log says is actual n stock injectors your dumb now ur just smack talking me. The only thing I don't have is the software. I have revo stage 2+ w/ an sps select controller... I'm logging onto my comp to pos the data logs n video.


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't know where you get your information but on my Aem eugo wide band with the stock turbo and the bung for the Bosch 02 sensor 11" away from turbo it gave me with just an intake and no cat n 3" pipe to a Dana 44 muffler on wot it was 15.2 with sps of 9.2.9... Now with hta 35r it's never higher then 13.7 n on data logs lamda is never higher the 1.0.... I didn't think the numbers where right from the data log cuz it was requesting at 2480rpm 1310 mbar... Aka 18.999847 psi ( one mbar = .0145037738 psi ). Its actual was 1030mbar.... Unless vag com is lying I was trying to figure out where vagcom pulls it's actual numbers from


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

take the logs and some video..go to google, use google documents to host em, and post it.


then i'll believe you. plain and simple, provide data.

so your telling me, on stock injectors, stock software, HTA 35r....ECU is requesting 18psi and running 13.7 a/f, correct?

regardless..u want/should be seeing mid to low 12's underboost. and with a stock head..not revving over 7700 to be safe.


show me, i'll be in waikele...1984 GLi...dark grey..can't miss it. :beer::beer:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

ps.

1.0 in lambda is 14.7 afr


vagcom pulls it's data from your ecu via the O2, and so on etc. it's all from what it's reading in real time(if you will)


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

*vag com data log*

2.0l R4/4V TFSI 0030 
G031	F0	G031	F1	G102	F2	G106	F0	G115	F0	G115	F2	G115

Group 31 - Field 0	TIME	Group 31 - Field 1	TIME	Group 102 - Field 2	TIME	Group 106 - Field 0	TIME	Group 115 - Field 0	TIME	Group 115 - Field 2	TIME	Group 115 - Field 3
Lambda Sensor - Current Value	STAMP	Lambda Sensor - Specified Value	STAMP	Intake air - temperature	STAMP	Fuel Rail - Pressure	STAMP	Engine Speed	STAMP	Boost Pressure - (specified)	STAMP	Boost Pressure - (actual)
°C bar /min mbar mbar
0.99	277.44	000 000 000	277.06	33	277.18	99.2	277.31	2480	277.31	1310	277.31	1030
0.99	277.95	1	277.58	33	277.7	106.9	277.83	2600	277.83	2290	277.83	1100
0.99	278.47	0.91	278.09	33	278.21	110.1	278.39	2720	278.39	2310	278.39	1140
0.99	278.98	0.91	278.61	33	278.73	110.1	278.91	2840	278.91	2320	278.91	1170
0.99	279.54	0.91	279.17	33	279.25	110.1	279.42	2960	279.42	2340	279.42	1210
0.99	280.06	0.91	279.69	33	279.81	109.4	279.93	3120	279.93	2320	279.93	1240
0.99	280.57	0.91	280.2	33	280.32	110.1	280.45	3240	280.45	2300	280.45	1260
0.99	281.09	0.91	280.72	33	280.84	110.1	280.96	3360	280.96	2290	280.96	1290
0.99	281.65	0.91	281.23	33	281.4	109.4	281.48	3480	281.48	2270	281.48	1330
0.99	282.18	0.91	281.75	33	281.92	109.4	282.04	3640	282.04	2270	282.04	1340
0.99	282.69	0.91	282.31	33	282.43	108.8	282.56	3760	282.56	2270	282.56	1360
0.99	283.2	0.91	282.83	33	282.95	108.8	283.08	3880	283.08	2270	283.08	1400
0.99	283.72	0.91	283.35	34	283.47	109.4	283.64	4000	283.64	2270	283.64	1430
0.99	284.23	0.91	283.86	34	283.98	110.7	284.15	4120	284.15	2260	284.15	1450
0.99	284.79	0.91	284.42	34	284.49	110.1	284.67	4240	284.67	2250	284.67	1470
0.99	285.33	0.91	284.95	35	285.07	110.1	285.2	4360	285.2	2250	285.2	1510
0.99	285.84	0.91	285.47	35	285.59	110.1	285.71	4440	285.71	2240	285.71	1510
0.99	286.4	0.91	285.99	35	286.15	110.1	286.23	4560	286.23	2220	286.23	1520
0.99	286.92	0.91	286.5	35	286.67	110.1	286.79	4640	286.79	2190	286.79	1530
0.99	287.43	0.91	287.07	35	287.18	110.1	287.31	4760	287.31	2170	287.31	1530
0.99	287.95	0.91	287.58	35	287.7	110.7	287.82	4840	287.82	2140	287.82	1530
0.99	288.46	0.91	288.1	35	288.21	110.7	288.39	4960	288.39	2120	288.39	1560
0.99	288.98	0.89	288.61	35	288.73	110.1	288.9	5080	288.91	2100	288.91	1540
0.99	289.55	0.86	289.17	36	289.25	110.1	289.42	5160	289.42	2080	289.42	1560
0.99	290.06	0.88	289.69	36	289.81	108.2	289.94	5240	289.94	2080	289.94	1570
0.99	290.57	0.88	290.2	36	290.32	109.4	290.45	5360	290.45	2080	290.45	1540
0.99	291.09	0.86	290.72	36	290.84	109.4	290.97	5440	290.97	2080	290.97	1540
0.99	291.66	0.87	291.23	36	291.41	112	291.48	5560	291.48	2100	291.48	1610
0.99	292.17	0.87	291.75	36	291.92	110.7	292.04	5680	292.04	2150	292.04	1580
0.99	292.68	0.86	292.31	36	292.44	110.1	292.56	5760	292.56	2150	292.56	1610
0.99	293.2	0.86	292.82	36	292.95	110.7	293.07	5880	293.07	2150	293.07	1570
0.99	293.72	0.84	293.35	36	293.47	110.1	293.64	6000	293.64	2150	293.64	1610
0.99	294.23	0.83	293.86	36	293.98	108.2	294.15	6080	294.15	2150	294.15	1590
0.99	294.79	0.91	294.43	37	294.5	110.1	294.67	6200	294.67	200	294.67	1610
0.99	295.32	1	294.95	36	295.07	105.6	295.2	6040	295.2	330	295.2	350
0.99	295.84	1	295.47	34	295.59	99.2	295.71	5800	295.71	330	295.71	330
0.99	296.4	0.95	295.98	33	296.16	95.4	296.23	5480	296.23	340	296.23	320
0.99	296.92	0.95	296.5	33	296.67	96	296.79	5120	296.79	330	296.79	310
0.99	297.44	0.95	297.06	32	297.18	96	297.31	4800	297.31	330	297.31	300
0.99	297.95	0.95	297.58	32	297.7	96.6	297.82	4520	297.82	340	297.82	300
0.99	298.47	0.95	298.09	32	298.22	96.6	298.34	4240	298.34	340	298.34	300

video from my iphone to youtube from youtube to here.. no audio i don't know why...


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

i don't have stock injectors man i put in the rs4 injectors from uspmotorsports. and i got the little retaining clips from the audi dealer in waikiki. the ONLY thing i don't have yet is software and an intake that's worth a ****.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

all those number still dont = horsepower

here is my :wave: turbo on IE's motor witch is pretty close to mines http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10150155649724895&set=pu.118362329894&type=1&theater


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> ps.
> 
> 1.0 in lambda is 14.7 afr
> 
> ...


i am just giving what aem uego wide band says. btw. n the 15.0 was PRE TURBO BUILD AND THE ONLY PERSON I TALKED TO WAS JIM BOB ABOUT IT. my current lamba has never been above 1.0 and I am cool with that. cuz even in the revo book when messing with sps select it tells you never exceed 1.0 lamda. 

I thought the ecm was retarded because there is no way it could have 15 psi at 2400 rpm... that's why I asked him. :wave: i am not trusting my vag com that's why i asked. 
but aem 0-35psi boost guage said 11lbs. so I am wondering what sensor pulls the info for the vag com...... n i get -24 to -27 lbs at idle on my boost guage so boost leaks... not liking... gosh.. :facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

dude..your car is an FSi..why does it say TFSI??


and use google doc, i'm not tryin to decipher that crazy ****. go log knock, load, afr requested and actual, rpms, MAF and global timing then we'll talk.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

AEM isn't gonna be as accurate as the vag-com will.

and the revo **** does not compare to what your running, not even close. that's apples and watermelons. think of it this way..you have a brain that is programmed to drive yoru stock stuff, you have the injectors giving the ABILITY to fuel more but not the intelligence to compensate.

now..your stock turbo..let's say it creates a ball(boost) in volume we'll say it's the size of an orange...your 35r creates a ball the size of a pilates ball, but your still THINKING it's an orange..

you had fuel from your injectors to fill an 8oz glass a second(theory here, don't get lost) but now you COULD do an 18oz glass but still..only have the knowledge of 8oz glass, so it's kind alike..wtf!!??


so now..take that orange hole and shove that pilates ball in there with a confused 8..no 18 no 8 no 18 glass...add in fuct up timing, a completely different load, questionable install and hardware and a daily driving condition of high humidity, high temps everyday and shiittyy 92 octane(if we're lucky) fuel.

and you. what do we get...



for serious. use google doc. run a log fo the requested blocks in vag-com. forget this revo says stuff, cos your not inside fo the requirements for that tune anymore. and show!!!! me!!! the!!!!!! money!!!!.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

you know what i find totally funny about all this ??? if you would have just paid a shop to do this aka me ....you would have complete car that would actually run ,no turbos FALLING off, or fitment issues cuz that would have been issue's that i would fix..

lets put it this way you said i was taking to long to get to your build... but in reality your **** is still not running right or even complete ....so there for you made it take even longer than me .....oh and not to mention going around and telling people that I fawked you over even till this day by saying I/myshop still owes you money ... really now ... then where is your proof we have all of ours that we dont ........oh wait you have your stuff in your car that we got for you ...

now i really dont have anything against you jpwizco and if you want me to fix your issues you have with your kit i will be more than happy to fix them for you @ a hourly shop rate if you want and everything will be documented and filed and invoiced ... and everything i will do will work and fit ...


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

kamahao112 said:


> you know what i find totally funny about all this ??? if you would have just paid a shop to do this aka me ....you would have complete car that would actually run ,no turbos FALLING off, or fitment issues cuz that would have been issue's that i would fix..
> 
> lets put it this way you said i was taking to long to get to your build... but in reality your **** is still not running right or even complete ....so there for you made it take even longer than me .....oh and not to mention going around and telling people that I fawked you over even till this day by saying I/myshop still owes you money ... really now ... then where is your proof we have all of ours that we dont ........oh wait you have your stuff in your car that we got for you ...
> 
> now i really dont have anything against you jpwizco and if you want me to fix your issues you have with your kit i will be more than happy to fix them for you @ a hourly shop rate if you want and everything will be documented and filed and invoiced ... and everything i will do will work and fit ...



look at that, still trying to help you. and your going and talkin **** about your own shortcomings.


still..come out to waikele tonight..i'll have my pro vag-com...give me a run. what can a billet 35r 2.0l be scared of against a 1.8l 3071??

show me that **** is legit.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

:bs:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

watched yer little vid....


you can rev to 6800..7k..8k... all you want...but no software on bigger injectors and a turbo 5x the size of stock...is beyond dangerous. what gear?

come on..let's play. you built a car for it..let's go. i'll bring my go pro.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

wow i always wondered how a fsi would run all motor with out a turbo :laugh::laugh::laugh:

nice eace: real niceeace:


----------



## rudukus (Apr 21, 2011)

Can I bring the 7000 lb sled out and give it a sample too?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

rudukus said:


> Can I bring the 7000 lb sled out and give it a sample too?


dat **** is aniimoooo!!!


btw..where is the opendump? the whine of that anitsurge housing? @16psi on that thing should be singing


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

kamahao112 said:


> wow i always wondered how a fsi would run all motor with out a turbo :laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> nice eace: real niceeace:


ESP w/ stock rings now custom wiseco pistons... Oh wait that's what I heard my car has even though I put em in..








All at a 2 bud lights n hour rate. That's what my drive way shop charges.. N you never ordered a head gasket for my car but y'all charged me for it.. Y'all ordered the wrong down pipe for me n I paid for it and paid for a v-band kit n labor to fix it oh n the intake that y'all ordered that has all the stock valve cover emissions hook ups n was dented, damaged n none the inside welds r finished or does the second part clear my headlight.... Nope... But I bought a 2300$ turbo kit that retails 3300... The 3300$ kit comes with a turbo... So my turbo was 1600 from y'all I believe... That makes my kit cost 3900... However the only thing I used from the kit that I didn't have too modify the crap out of was the turbo manifold and wg and the 6 t-bolt clamps. 
What probs I had with the parts I got from y'all:

Intake 1/2 doesn't fit and has big flat spot in the end... Super quality product Aka did t use

Charge piping on back of eng contacts passenger side d/s had to order new stuff Aka didn't use

Down pipe was a t 3 flange when u even ordered the v band turbo. And I told you free dump for the waste gate.... So the down pipe I had to order a s/s v-band flange n clamp n have it cut, patched, and fixed.... 

Turbo had to re-clock to clear fire wall but the 90 deg silicone still contacts barely........ Hmmm shall I continue??? Should of sourced everything from gregg @ Usp direct... Excellent costumer service 24/7. All parts worked 0 modifying n great price...


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> watched yer little vid....
> 
> 
> you can rev to 6800..7k..8k... all you want...but no software on bigger injectors and a turbo 5x the size of stock...is beyond dangerous. what gear?
> ...


Hey man I'm camping this weekend sry maybe next fri


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

camping..that must be slang for sittin at a picnic table ona beach with running water and bathrooms.


dude. you are on fukn crack.

be a man, come get yer **** dusted.


that HTA35r is a 2k turbo, they hooked you up. your kit..now your sayin it's a kit, didn't u also say it was custom one off setup? or is it a kit?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

like i said jk fawka witz you never would have any of these problems if you had payed me to install all this ....

and as for the price you are forgetting one thing......... SHIPPING.......... that alone was 350 for your kit .....

and here is the other thing you fawking retard ... i was going to make you for FREEEEEE a new down v banded down pipe i know it was not going to bolt up to your vbanded turbo ....
and fab up anything to make the whole kit work...FOR FREEEEE .. JUST SO YOU WOULD HAVE A COMPLETE FINISHED CAR !!!!!!!!!!!

ON TOP OF THAT ....there was no other way i could even get the kit..... clay and nik already went out of their way to sell me the kit with out the turbo and would not sell it with out the down pipe ...

and lets get another thing straight .... im the one who told you you should run a open dumpwg muthafuker... stop lying ....you never told me chit....you had no fawking clue or first hand experience .... you talk alot of chit !!!!!!! be prepared to back it up 


up to about two weeks before i told you to bring it in you were calling the shop and hitting me up on fb ''so when can i bring it in '' alots 3 times a week then when i cleared out the whole shop so i could just concentrated on YOUR car you pull this lie out of your ass ''oh this kid wants to buy my car for 21k'' no one in their right mind would pay 21k for you chit box with a fawked up ''free air'' stereo install .....that was right after your wife left your dumb a$$.... then you hit me up for money ... you can fool the fans all you want but i am a player .... your wife found out how much money you spent and wanted some of the money back !!!!

and thats why when i said ok im ready for your car you then wanted money from me.... 
and after ll the lies you spread about me to other shops that are my friends i can honestly say...

go fawk yourself


----------



## rudukus (Apr 21, 2011)

Unless you bought a built motor from Greg it still wouldnt fix anything. Its your mechanic skills that sucks arse! Lets not even begin to talk about the free air sub setup. Go drive off a cliff your wasting our oxygen!


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> camping..that must be slang for sittin at a picnic table ona beach with running water and bathrooms.
> 
> 
> dude. you are on fukn crack.
> ...


I said it was the proto type custom kit look at my post history cool guy.. N have I ever said I had the fastest gti ever? Hmmmm nope.. I'm just one of the few peeps to do a bt build plus btm end build n lots of wiring solo with no shop backing me. 

FYI I love Vw's have mad props for every one that drives them. I post on here for help with tech issues... Not to be heckled or what ever. Ps how many 35r are inst on daily driver 2.0t fsi... I'm gonna get a check in post going.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

lol, you don't build a 35r with a bottom end...to putt around..


trust me, i built my car too, me and one of best buds. all fabrication,etc and it's a swapped car. they don't make "kits" for my ****, and we did it all in the garage..the TIG welding, wiring, motor assembly, head building blahblahblah.

you talk alot of ****, that's the truth, but i remember standing around hearing and seein you say/post ****. not just on here either, and not just at chad's place.e

anyway. fuk it. bottom end 35r dude. back up what you build mr DIY....

prove to me that **** is for real, **** prove it to pete who's had his 3076 2.0t for two years!!!


----------



## rudukus (Apr 21, 2011)

HA HA, I remember him posting and calling out Pete saying he was going to be the fastest MKV on island. Pete could run Koolaid in his tank and blow the doors off this clown.


----------



## .:MKV:. (Feb 6, 2008)

My Spec Mini Twin clutch is going in this Wed @ TaiVw but I know for a fact I'd destroy Jclown right now without it .....TOO EASY!


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

this story has reached Germany. Apparently a couple guys out here know you from hawaii, and you rubbed them way wrong too. Not to mention they have seen your car first hand and have said... and i quote "its a piece of **** ricer engineered turd"

your lies are apparent, your skills are lacking, and you give the VW scene a bad name.

shame on you for ruining a good car.


----------



## Strictly-European (Mar 4, 2003)

hinshu said:


> this story has reached Germany. Apparently a couple guys out here know you from hawaii, and you rubbed them way wrong too. Not to mention they have seen your car first hand and have said... and i quote "its a piece of **** ricer engineered turd"
> 
> your lies are apparent, your skills are lacking, and you give the VW scene a bad name.
> 
> shame on you for ruining a good car.



TRUMP M****R F****R all the way from Germany :wave:


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

told you man. i said that **** would cathc up with you. even people you work with here in the islands, and random other dudes from different car makes(enthusiast) say your a straight up habitual liar.


so stop talking **** about good people..chad,smitty,tom,and others and stop blaming reputable shops who hooked your dumbass up, yet you somehow say they OWE you money??

you are dull. now stop being a bitch. and bring that ****. you don't put a 35r on a car for a fukn dailydriver and nothing else. you do that **** to make power and go fast...

i'm done.:thumbdown::wave:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

and i'm sorry to say my turbo is all done .. no more left in it 
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...0233224894.138797.118362329894&type=1&theater

good news is its coming back soon ....lol and jp this turbo is a little smaller than yours.... so in street trim you should still be able to walk on me .......lol IDTS:laugh:


----------



## jpiwko58 (Dec 25, 2008)

hinshu said:


> this story has reached Germany. Apparently a couple guys out here know you from hawaii, and you rubbed them way wrong too. Not to mention they have seen your car first hand and have said... and i quote "its a piece of **** ricer engineered turd"
> 
> your lies are apparent, your skills are lacking, and you give the VW scene a bad name.
> 
> shame on you for ruining a good car.


thats just as childish as saying "I'm rubber your glue what ever you say bounces off me and sticks to you" but sure in fact the Deutsche Arbeitsfront them selves have came from the grave rolled up to my car and spit on it and said what a ricer. yall are a trip.


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

hear the banjos??


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

is this thing running right yet ??? its been 7 months or more ... lets see it bring it out ...all it needed was injectors and software :thumbup:

i built this whole car in 2 months from paint to interior ,motor build ,custom intercooler set up and a semi shave engine bay .. oh and not to mention i tore my left bicep tendon off the bone during the build so I was a little handy capped ..lol




























and before 




























im going to dyno next week if you want to tag along


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

this thread delivers. Oh, and I finished my build and dynoed 368whp in 2 weeks.... just to give you an idea of time frame.

this was all done at my house... with the help of a buddy and some brews.:beer:


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

^^^ those are good numbers what turbo and boost ???


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)




----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

kamahao112 said:


> ^^^ those are good numbers what turbo and boost ???


19 psi on a 3071r...mild revo "stock rod" tune... still turns 12.3s

Sent from my rooted Epic 4g.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

mrbikle said:


> 19 psi on a 3071r...mild revo "stock rod" tune... still turns 12.3s
> 
> Sent from my rooted Epic 4g.


very nice and full boost by idle ..lol


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

kamahao112 said:


> very nice and full boost by idle ..lol


Lag is minimal. I honestly like the powerband a lot better then my k03...onset that is

Sent from my rooted Epic 4g.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

right where i thought it would end up ..heheehhe lol 
http://www.copart.com/c2/homeSearch...e1s2&lotId=21702591&returnPage=SEARCH_RESULTS


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

kamahao112 said:


> right where i thought it would end up ..heheehhe lol
> http://www.copart.com/c2/homeSearch...e1s2&lotId=21702591&returnPage=SEARCH_RESULTS


Hahaha!

I can't believe it has hit $1,400.


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

hinshu said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> I can't believe it has hit $1,400.


hahahahaha and its worth every dollar ...


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

****, id give them 3k for it... pull engine, rebuild motor, hopefully turbo is good... throw software and injectors on it and be done.


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

So what's the story on this? Blown motor? Self inflicted vandalism? Pissed the wrong ppl off by constantly lying? Or switched to a prius?


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

he says it got broken into and all his top end "custom" sterio system that he built got stolen ...lol so he bought a f350 and had plans on making eleventeen million horsepowers ...... then it got broken into ...lol sounds like some one has it out for him


----------



## hinshu (May 29, 2001)

Lulz, 11mil. 

Indeed it does sound like someone is out to get him haha.... Too many lies!


God I hope I get orders to Hawaii


----------

